

Detach DIV on page scroll. Howto using jQuery.  - kanwaljitk
http://jaspreetchahal.org/persisting-div-on-scroll-with-jquery/

======
bavidar
<http://stickyjs.com/>

------
kanwaljitk
Ahh cool. Stickyjs does the same stuff too :) thanks

